# Whining when I come home



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracie typically does not have a problem with whining except in this one circumstance. Everyday when I come home from work, she greets me at the door and I play with her for a minute or two. I don't want to crawl around on the floor and get hair all over my work clothes so I go upstairs and change. It never fails, she starts to whine. It's funny because I never tell her she can't come upstairs with me but she will stay down there and whine instead. When I go back down, she is usually laying in her play area and will just put her head down and wag her tail then roll over on her back when I approach her (for belly rubs).

There have also been times that my husband has been downstairs and I go up for a second and he says she goes a little crazy waiting for me. I don't think she whines but just won't settle and will look up the stairs waiting. I did ask my husband if she whines when he goes upstairs when he comes home at lunch but he said he never does that. Maybe I will ask him to try today. 

I don't think she whines when we leave the house, she doesn't whine when we go upstairs for bed. She seems to be making a routine of whining when I come home from work and I'd like to break her of this habit. Any advice? Let me know if you need any other details.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe you will give her a food dispensing toy while you go up to change?


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I can try that. Sometimes I do put her dinner down before I go up. I can't remember if she whined or not though. I will try today.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

You can always invite her upstairs while you change. ;-)


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Try not greeting her first, just go up the stairs change your clothes then come down and greet her and have a play time.


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

I really like the suggestion from Deb_Bayne, I was just thinking that myself!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I always think I should do that but it's so hard to ignore her when I get home. I miss her while I'm at work haha. I didn't get a chance to try anything today since my husband came home early. I will give a few suggestions a try.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo whines at me when I get home and I love it. lol I just love that he's that excited to see me.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Katie tends to whine with a baby in her mouth when we get home as well. I think it is just a way of showing excitement.

Like you, I don't think it would be possible not to greet her when you got home!! I know I can't resist. I think I am as excited to see her as she is to see me. LOL.

Kim


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

She doesn't whine when I walk in the door. She is excited and will roo at me and bring me a toy. It's just when I go upstairs to change. I can hear her crying and it's so sad. She's a drama queen lol.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

DianaM said:


> She's a drama queen lol.


hahaha!! and one that obviously is crazy about her momma!! such a sweetie!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

DianaM said:


> She's a drama queen lol.


The whining does make one feel guilty...trust me I know! My inexpert opinion is "Golden manipulation of their human through cute whining noises":doh:

My buddy is the master of doing this. .....I ignore until I have finished whatever I am doing. Unfortunataly it hasn't gotten any better :uhoh:


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Haha.. yea I didn't know if I should just let it go or if it was something to try to stop. I describe her cries are heartbreaking.. it makes me so sad. I used to be able to just tell her "wait" and she would be fine. But that stopped working.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha whines too when I come home... also when company comes over. Her tail wags so hard it looks like her butt is going to fall off! There's no pick me up like a golden greeting you at the door after a long day!


----------



## 4991 (Apr 18, 2008)

DianaM said:


> I always think I should do that but it's so hard to ignore her when I get home.


But think of it this way: If you ignore her, it will 1. do wonders for you relationship with her (yes, it will improve!) and 2. be sooooo good for the dog.

Because when you get home and she is so excited that she starts whining when you leave her - well, she is simply overexcited. And that is NOT good for her. As a great dog trainer once said - would you like to have your pulse speed up like that every day? Hell, no! It`s not good for your well-being. Same for dogs; maybe even more so. Dogs like to be well-balanced in all situations, they actually love that - and they do not like to be nervous wrecks.

Plus, she is manipulating you. She`s getting the upper hand in this. And she is too intelligent not to know this. If at some point she doesn`t listen to your command - well, here is where it all started. At the door. When you come home.

So come home and ignore her for a few minutes until she has settled down and is quiet. It`ll be soooo good for her. She`ll appreciate it  . And instead of having a bad conscience you can tell yourself: You are doing her a favor.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro does this when my daughter comes home from work. (I am retired so home most of the time.) I think it is kind of cute. It is a growly whine like that dog in the video where the mom came home from Afghanistan. When I come home he has been in his crate and he is always quiet. Go figure.


----------

